# Eclipse 3.2 : Eigene visuelle Klasse verursacht Parse Error



## Kodama (6. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe in Eclipse  einen JTree abgeleitet und ihn auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. Wenn ich diesen jetzt in meiner Applikation (JFrame) instantiiere und der contentpane adde, funktioniert mein Design Editor nicht mehr (ich benutze den Visual Editor). Das Fenster zeigt kurz "loading" und bleibt dann weiß, ebenso die Palette, und unten steht in der Statusleiste "Parse Error". Im Java Editor ist alles OK, es wird kein Fehler im Quelltext angezeigt. Weiß jemand woran das liegt??

Micha


----------



## byte (6. Apr 2006)

Konkret kann ich Dir das nicht beantworten, aber die letzte Eclipse Release Version ist 3.1.2. Die 3.2M Versionen heissen zwar Stable Build, aber können durchaus noch Fehler enthalten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Apr 2006)

Log datei ?

ECLIPSE_WORKSPACE\.metadata\


----------



## Kodama (6. Apr 2006)

Habe mal das log gelöscht und eclipse neu gestartet, danach sieht das neue log so aus, werde aber daraus nicht schlau:


```
!SESSION 2006-04-06 11:10:40.468 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I20060223-1656
java.version=1.5.0_04
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ve.java.core 4 0 2006-04-06 11:11:04.406
!MESSAGE Exception thrown.
!STACK 0
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.jem.internal.instantiation.base.JavaInstantiation.getSFeature(JavaInstantiation.java:39)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.EventDecoderHelper.getEventSF(EventDecoderHelper.java:214)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.EventDecoderHelper.getInvocationIndex(EventDecoderHelper.java:693)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.AllocationStyleHelper.processEvent(AllocationStyleHelper.java:45)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.EventDecoderHelper.decode(EventDecoderHelper.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.AbstractEventDecoder.decode(AbstractEventDecoder.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.model.CodeEventRef.decodeExpression(CodeEventRef.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.decodeExpression(JavaSourceTranslator.java:608)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.buildCompositionModel(JavaSourceTranslator.java:734)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.reverseParse(JavaSourceTranslator.java:866)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.decodeDocument(JavaSourceTranslator.java:939)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.loadModel(JavaSourceTranslator.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.editorpart.JavaVisualEditorPart$Setup.run(JavaVisualEditorPart.java:1978)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:58)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ve.java.core 2 0 2006-04-06 11:11:04.531
!MESSAGE Exception thrown.
!STACK 0
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.emf.ecore.util.EcoreUtil.getExistingAdapter(EcoreUtil.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.EventDecoderHelper.unadaptToCompositionModel(EventDecoderHelper.java:651)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.AbstractEventDecoder.isDeleted(AbstractEventDecoder.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.java.AbstractEventDecoder.dispose(AbstractEventDecoder.java:224)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.model.BeanPart.deactivate(BeanPart.java:1141)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.buildCompositionModel(JavaSourceTranslator.java:767)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.reverseParse(JavaSourceTranslator.java:866)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.decodeDocument(JavaSourceTranslator.java:939)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.core.JavaSourceTranslator.loadModel(JavaSourceTranslator.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.codegen.editorpart.JavaVisualEditorPart$Setup.run(JavaVisualEditorPart.java:1978)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:58)
```


----------



## Kodama (6. Apr 2006)

Hab das Problem gefunden:

jTreeHTML.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
    new TreeSelectionListener()
        {
            public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e)
            {
	selectedPath = e.getNewLeadSelectionPath();
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, selectedPath.toString());
            }
        }
);

das steht innerhalb meiner Methode um den Tree zu erzeugen, wenn ich das Programm starte funktioniert das auch...nur der Editor spinnt. Ich  versuch das mal anders zu lösen.

Micha


----------

